

Simple Go wrapper for the GitHub API - jingweno
https://github.com/jingweno/octokit
As part of building gh (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.io&#x2F;Ey_zSQ ), I extracted the Go wrapper for GitHub API to another project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.io&#x2F;ulRQWw , enjoy!
======
zoowar
Giving the project a D for not supporting https.

~~~
jingweno
Can you give more details by supporting https? It's calling GitHub's API
through https

~~~
jingweno
Btw, the library is implemented by referring to the official Ruby wrapper:
[https://github.com/octokit/octokit.rb](https://github.com/octokit/octokit.rb)

